# [ 2010 ] GEOHoliday/Starpoint Timeshares: Need Advice



## bicoastalzen (Jul 17, 2010)

I need some advice on how to deal with a recurring problem we're having with this timeshare company.  Before I had found this wonderful group and got lots of good advice on dealing with timeshare companies in general, we got coerced into buying a timeshare with this company.  We tried to get out of the deal altogether after we discovered we got ripped off on what we bought, but the company wouldn't let us out of the contract.  Anyway, right now I'm fighting with the company with respects to the maintenance fees.  We own points which we get every other year.  We paid the maintenance fees through the end of 2010.  However, every month I get a call from the company that collects the maintenance fees and they say we still owe them money.  Every time I send them a copy of the credit card statement showing that we paid the entire amount and then I hear nothing for another month when it starts up again.  I've filled complaints with the BBB for both GEOHoliday and Starpoint but I've heard nothing from either of them.  I've learned that the bail and switch technique they used on us is apparently a normal procedure and lots of people are fed up with this company.  

So is there anything we can do to get Starpoint from constantly calling up demanding more money for maintenance fees?  Is there any way to get out of the entire deal altogether?  I don't want to continue to keep paying the mortgage on these points which are effectively useless.  Even RCI has told me that we'll have a hard time use them in exchange since they are at such a bad time and so limited in number.   

Since we've had this timeshare for a year and a half, I'm figuring we're stuck paying it off, but I really don't want to keep being harassed about the maintenance fees and I certainly don't want them to screw up our credit because their records are wrong but they refuse to do research.  

thanks
diane


----------



## Oende (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Diane I am in your shoes exactly. I was conned by Geoholidays in August. I paid two years of maintenance fees (MF) up front and they want another year of MF in January where the lady on the phone stated, "they have to charge you something every year". With that being said, I found this forum after I realized my situation.

Anyway, I'm also looking for a resolution to this because I'm not looking forward to paying maintenance fees 45 years with Geo.

Thank you.



V/R
Oende


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2013)

Oende - You are responding to a post from 2010 and the poster hasn't been here since March.  Your best bet is to click on their blue user name and send them a message.


----------



## Oende (Dec 20, 2013)

Thank you Denise.

I'm trying to make the best of this GeoHoliday timeshare point system. Is it really as bad as the scam complaints on the internet insist? Do you have any advice for a new point system owner?

Thanks again.



V/R
Oende


----------

